# The New 2009 Maybach Landaulet: Price Price: $1,380,000!



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Price: $1,380,000

Horsepower: 604

0-60 mph: 5.2 seconds

Top Speed: 155 mph

Engine: V12 biturbo gasoline engine with 5-speed automatic transmission

Extras: The roof can be opened fully at the rear, while the cha...uffeur's compartment remains completely enclosed. Opening and closing the roof takes 16 seconds. Each armchair is encased in white leather. Partition screen with clear glass and curtains, reclining rear seats with leg and footrests, and a Dunhill umbrella are included. Also a built-in, illuminated atomizer that gently diffuses the fragrance of your choice throughout the cabin.















Commercial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmWjd7TxyG8

Source: http://www.zercustoms.com/news/Maybach-Landaulet.html


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its beautiful, but couldn't you build a hospital in Africa for that price?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Goodness that's a pertty, but I have to say, if I had the money, I wouldn't be spending it on a car


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try this baby on for size..

http://www.bugatti.com/en/veyron-16.4.html


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they come in colors too.....

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=ytff1-msgr&va=bugatti+veyron


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ooo ditch the chauffeur, I want to drive that myself


----------



## mesovortex (Oct 4, 2009)

McLaren F1 > Veyron :lol:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

dANG, looks like a solar panel on the roof, what is that for?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

what a waste of money. All a car has to do is take one from point a to point b. Why all the extravagance? For that money one could buy 5 , top of the line KW W900L's and start a company that would gross you that money EVERY year. It is still a popcan car and the owner will get cut out of it when he hits a vehicle of substantial size.


----------

